# Absence ass mat



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Je dois demander à mes PE une autorisation d'absence de quelques heures un jour en fin de journée pour me rendre à un RDV médical (pas possible de prendre durant mes heures libres car spécialiste).
Que dois-je déduire ?
Seulement les heures demandées
ou les heures d'absence de l'enfant (si un Pe vient le chercher avant l'heure demandée ou ne me confie pas son enfant par exemple)?
En vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

bonjour

vous devez déduire les absences de l'enfant, il est possible que se soit la journée entière pour certains


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

D'accord,
Merci pour votre réponse.
Cela me paraît logique, vu que les PE doivent s'organiser pour le laisser du temps 😄


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

oui car le risque si vous ne retirez que les absence demandées c'est que le prochain coup votre demande soit refusée


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Merci beaucoup, effectivement je n'y avais pas pensé 😅
Bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

En effet si ça arrange un PE de ne pas te donner toute la journée mais seulement quelques heures alors il ne faudra retirer que les heures non faites. 
Mais si au contraire il demande que tu pose la journée entière, même si ce n'est que pour lui, tu devras la retirer en entier.
Tu peux aussi demander un arrêt pour la journée entière (ton medecin fera un arrêt de travail pour cette journée), elle sera alors forcément sans solde pour tous et en entier puisque nous avons 3 jours de carence. 
Il n'est alors pas spécialement utile de transmettre l'arrêt maladie à la sécu puisque pas d'IJ mais seulement la copie à tous tes PE, ainsi ils ont une preuve que ton absence est justifiée, c'est médical. C'est le seul interêt, la preuve, c'est pourquoi on ne pense jamais à le demander, sauf si on a un employeur tatillon ou suspicieux.

Dans l'idéal pour toi tous tes PE acceptent de s'organiser pour ne te libérer que les heures que tu as besoin car tu auras alors une perte de salaire moins importante. 
Si c'est pour toute la journée, l'avantage c'est que tu n'aura pas le stress de te demander s'ils seront bien tous à l'heure pour que tu partes à ton RDV.


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Mes PE sont cools et sont d'accord pour l'absence. Je vais leur faire signer une autorisation d'absence, et s'ils viennent chercher leur enfant avant, voire s'ils le gardent toute la journée, je déduirai les heures ou journée d'absence.
Effectivement, si j'avais des parents tatillons, je pourrais passer par l'arrêt, mais avec des Pe respectueux et compréhensifs je préfère la "manière douce" 😅
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Griselda (4 Janvier 2023)

Oui tout à fait il n'y a pas de raison de se faire des noeuds au cerveau. La manière douce et simple est toujours à privilégier à priori, c'est mon point de vue aussi. Mais connaitre la procédure officielle permet de mieux savoir quoi et pourquoi on fait les choses.


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Griselda a dit: 


> Mais connaitre la procédure officielle permet de mieux savoir quoi et pourquoi on fait les choses.


Tout à fait d'accord. C'est pourquoi j'ai posé la question 😄


----------



## Valérieg (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour. J’ai une IRM de contrôle à effectuer tous les six mois . Effectivement je m’adapte aux parents je déduis selon leur organisation personnel. Pas tjrs évident pour eux de venir en milieu de journée récupérer leur loulou. Alors je déduis la journée entière soit quelques heures.


----------

